# Personen aus einem Foto herausschneiden



## Man-U (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe ein Foto dadrauf ist eine Person aber der Hintergrund gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
Kann ich die Person jetzt irgendwie herausschneiden, so dass es immer noch etwas gleich sieht. Und welches Programm könnt ihr mir da empfelen
Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal
MFG Man-U


----------



## D@nger (29. Mai 2006)

Hmm, was kann ich dir da *empfelen*? Ohne Beispiel erstmal garnichts.


----------



## Ellie (29. Mai 2006)

Lach,

ja, ist blöde.

1. ausdrucken, ausschneiden, wieder einscannen  

2. Bildbearbeitungsprogramm nutzen, Radiergummi nehmen

3. dto. und Auswahl erstellen, umkehren, löschen

Dafür ist jedes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm geeignet, theoretisch sogar das Paintdingens das bei Windoof mit dabei ist. Ansonsten Gimp, Photoshop, Corel Paint, PhotoImpact such dir eins aus.

LG,
Ellie


----------

